# Cholecystokinin and foods



## Aussiechick (Jan 31, 2003)

I've been rreading a bit about my newly diagnosed IBS, and I've come across this hormone. I was wondering if there was any literature on it and links with IBS that were at a more basic/less medical level


----------

